# downloads



## badass01 (Jan 7, 2006)

can anyone tell me haw to hack my tivo i have free tv now i need tivo   







just chilling 




thank you emails r welcome


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

What kind of TiVo do you have?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Plug the antenna into the RF in, and GS for Antenna. That is your free TV that TiVo supports.


----------



## badass01 (Jan 7, 2006)

stand alone series 2


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

And what is it that you're wanting to "hack"?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Mr. Ass has left the building


----------

